# Bull red 3-mile 10-10-09



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Went out to the foot of 3mb sat. night to meet up with some guys from the forum. CCC , Papaz and a few others. The bite was very slow and before long it was Papaz and myself along with a few other non-forum members. I had a pinfish soaking for a while but no takers, so to keep from getting bored I went and grabbed my 8' Teramar and rigged it with a carolina rig and a 3" new penny Gulp shrimp. This is a medium action rod with a Penn 450ss and 10 lb test. I was using 20 lb. flouro leader and a number 2 circle hook. My plan was to play with some trout and ground mullet for a while why my pinfish worked its magic. Caught one ground mullet pretty quick and sent him back. Cast the Gulp back out, set the rod in the handle of my cooler and reeled in my pinfish to check on it. All at once my cooler is sliding across the ground and my rod is bent over double. After a slow, patient fight this guy showed up.









41" and 22 lbs. according to my scale. 

A big thanks to Papaz and the others who gave me a hand landing this guy. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice red. Glad you saved the beer, before he pulled it in.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great catch! I'm new to the area,I know where 3mb is but where is the foot? Iv'e heard people fishing around there from shore but not sure from where. Thanks


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man that is one nice red there! Congregations!!


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, sorrywe left early, before you arrived. Lane & I drowned a few pinfish there, and killed a couple of MLt, but nata fish. 

Great catch on the bull.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice red. You must have caught that soon after we left. CCC and I were down there last night. Great evening, met several other PFF members, drank a few and had a great evening but no fish.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

> *chaps (10/11/2009)*Great catch! I'm new to the area,I know where 3mb is but where is the foot? Iv'e heard people fishing around there from shore but not sure from where. Thanks


Take a right off of hwy. 98 on to the gravel. You'll see the palm trees and sidewalk with park benches. You can fish off the wall or wade in some areas, there are a lot of rocks in the water.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Damnit Gentle, story of my life, I leave and the fish start biting !!!!!!!! Congrats on the bull, I will be out there a couple more times this week.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah CCC I believe I will be too.


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Man O' Man what a night!!! At 3mb, I got there around 7pm saw a group of folk's and woundered Hummmmm! Yep most were PFF members!!! :clap First i meet ole Flbeachbom, Then mr no luck CCC, Then the coolest cupple out there Mich n Lane!!! :letsdrink Then up walks Gentle wolfe !! We all say our adues and chat for a wile! Cuz low tide and not mutch happaning, then as the night went on some had more to do then just feed pinfish ! :doh Then about an houer later Gentle wolfe say's I Got 1 ! :letsdrink Now it's on!!! :takephoto Back and forth on the wall 10minet's Gw keep's saying 10#test got to take it easy!!! :takephoto 20minet's 10# test!!!! about 30 minet's in it we see coller!! :takephoto :letsdrink I can't rember this kid's name but he get's down in the water and helps Gw guide this monster into a net and we all cheer!!! :clap :clap :clap :letsdrink What a threll it was! Ole Gentle Wolfe worked ole Mr Red like a PRO!!! :bowdown 10# test!!! :clap :takephotoAnd to your post Gentle Wolfe I feel you would do the same for me!! AND I WOULD ENJOY FISHING WITH YA ANY DAY!!!_


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Hey there CCC & Flbeachbum!!! Im not the 1 to say ( Told Ya So ) :clap_


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

what time did yall leave cuz we got there around 11 30 - 12ish


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I left a few minutes after 11. Not sure about everyone else.


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice red dude:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we got there around midnight n everybody was gone


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice fish, you look not too happy to be holding such a nice fish!?


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *CCC (10/11/2009)*Damnit Gentle, story of my life, I leave and the fish start biting !!!!!!!! Congrats on the bull, I will be out there a couple more times this week.


Alright Reed Im gonna try and hit the T-pier this sunday been busy with school and football hope to see you out there so I can show what the T-pier veterans really catch not this week Jack Crevalle crap. Btw nice red Gentle


----------

